# Dinner in the Dogg Pound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

New York Strip
Deep fried Swai
Mahi Mahi marinated coconut milk
Sauted Wahoo 
Fried green and red cabbage
Red and Yellow fingerling potatoes

Pics to follow


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is the fried cabbage.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is the fish. The big fillets are the Swai. Wahoo is in the top right corner and the Mahi is in the lower right corner.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Now that is some good eatin right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Dogg,
Looks mighty tasty. What do you fry the cabbage in?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bigfish, 
Cabbage was done in butter, soy sauce, garlic powder, onion powder, lemon pepper and seasoned salt. Cook until soft but still with little crunch to it.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm gonna try that for sure.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fine lookin chew Dogg. Can't beat fried cabbage dipped in egg and coated with seasoning flour and some fried, canned side meat . Along with corn bread. Jest nowhere near as fancy as your dish tho.


----------

